

Where to start a company: Berlin vs London - wslh
http://english.martinvarsavsky.net/entrepreneurship/where-to-start-a-company-berlin-vs-london.html

======
hkj
He is really forgetting about Stockholm. There was an article on HN before
talking about this: [http://pandodaily.com/2012/11/20/why-tiny-stockholm-has-
the-...](http://pandodaily.com/2012/11/20/why-tiny-stockholm-has-the-most-
stunning-startup-ecosystem-since-tel-aviv/)

